# mold-a-scene issues



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

so I have tried a test area using mold-a-scene for the first time and I do not know if I mixed it right....followed the instructions on the carton and it seemed a bit grainy. applying seemed odd as I really had to press it in an as it was sitting there a piece fell off. let it sit over night and it still seems to be damp and very crumbly.

should I use a bit more water than they recommend?


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

I've yet to try mine, but the more I see others use it the more it makes me think I'd be better off with a light weight air drying clay.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

after discovering what I did with it last was just falling off my mountain I decided that this is not what I was not going to use this product again....will go back to hydrocal for my final layer.

might use the sculpt-a-scene for rocks and boulders.


----------

